# Invasion of the Funkins really Stinks



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Invasion of the Funkins (40 for free) is really a stinker because now my funkin find of 6 for $20 (actually 7, he found another one) seems like a horrible deal. I almost feel like anything less than 10 funkins and they should pay me to haul them away.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

7 for $20 is a good deal


----------



## azscoob (Oct 6, 2010)

I say 20 funkins for 7 dollars or we are the ones getting funked!

Actually, 7 for $20 is a great deal! But I see where you are coming from what with the epic funkin score that was posted...


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

A funkin saved is a funkin earned.
7 funkins in the hand are worth 40 in the garage. 
The early bird gets the bigger pumpkin score.
There's no call for funkin envy.
A funkin in the morning keeps the bad puns away.

Congrats on your score. From your title I thought you were going to ask how to get a stinky smell out of funkins.


----------



## Jack Mac (Nov 28, 2012)

That is a great score!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

When you think about the cost of 1 Funkin, this is a huge SCORE!


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

@ Scareme - "Funkin envy" - Lol!!

Your score is good ATLfun, I would pay $20 for 7 funkins.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I would run in circles around my graveyard after i reset the whole thing up for the sole purpose of running around it, if I got 7 Funkins for a measly $20.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Yeah, that's a good FUNKIN deal!


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

7 funkins is probably all I need for my pumpkin patch area so it works out well. I hope to grow about three or four large ones, plus I have about 6 cheesy lighted plastic ones.

Walmart had carving pumpkins at $3 last year, so we carved four more real ones. Nothing like pumpkin squish between your fingers.

I plan to spread them around under a dogwood tree near my front porch. I want to have a Spirit pumpkin nester hanging from the tree. Hopefully, Spirit will have them again this year. It will be the only full priced prop that I will buy before Halloween. I promise.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Hhhmmmm, sounds like a case of sour grapes (or sour Funkins) to me, silly pants.  How about if you were me and had paid retail for Funkins? We should rejoice in other's good fortune....remember, karma is a bitch. (and no, my name is not karma, no matter what you may have heard)


----------



## Darkwalker (Jul 4, 2010)

I'd love to find 7 funk ins for $20. There doesn't seem to be many opportunities like that in my neck of the woods


----------

